# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  g. Mlaki

## mamma san

ja jednostavno moram moram moram napisati:

Fantastičan tekst!!! 

Jesam članica udruge i nije sad stvar o tome da nešto uzdižem u nebesa... ali, ovaj tekst je savršen.  :Smile:

----------


## srecica

*X*

----------

